# Calendar



## jch928 (Apr 30, 2006)

Hello,
I just re-joined TUG. I've been gone a year or two. I thought there was a timeshare calendar on the site at one time. Is it gone?

Thanks all! Looking forward to participating in TUG again.

Sincerely,
Jennifer


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 30, 2006)

Welcome back Jennifer - The TS calendar is on the Advice page:
http://keysy.com/calendar/


----------



## jch928 (Apr 30, 2006)

Thanks Denise! I appreciate it.

Jennifer


----------



## Dave M (May 3, 2006)

The calendar has become password protected within the past day or so. Anyone know why? (The TUG password doesn't allow access.)


----------



## Dave M (May 3, 2006)

I have e-mailed Dick to ask about it.


----------



## Dave M (May 3, 2006)

According to Dick, this was a glitch that should be fixed once Dick reaches his ISP.

I apologize for talking with myself so much here. Old age, I guess.


----------



## EileenSRN (May 3, 2006)

No, you're clairvoiant (sp?) and answered everybody's questions in advance!


----------



## KHolleger (May 31, 2006)

The calendar is only good til next year.  Any plans to update it?  Or can you point me to one somewhere else?


----------



## Dave M (May 31, 2006)

Scroll down at the link. You'll see that the calendar actually has another 33 years to go (to 2039) before a revision is necessary!


----------



## KHolleger (May 31, 2006)

I think that should be enough time!

I did find another calendar source:  http://www.timesharecalendar.com/

Thanks.


----------

